# Mule cemetery from early 1900's found in NC



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Mule graveyard found near Interstate 540 :: WRAL.com

This is close to me. Whoever had these mules truly loved them. Mulefeather, I thought of you when I saw this! There's a video included in this link about the cemetery. :thumbsup:


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh! I love this!


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Very touching . . . Thanks for sharing. I can imagine coming upon those memorials on a trail ride! What a find it would be. A tribute to animal helpers worthy of remembrance and a tribute to a kind and committed owner, too.
Those aren't your run-of-the-mill pet grave markers, either. Those are big! and took thought, expense, and effort to make and set. 
Brings tears.

When I went to the link, Hombres, there was a list of videos, and one called Hog Heaven that is worth watching.
Hog heaven: Iowa pig think it's a dog :: WRAL.com


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I keep coming back to this amazing story and love how the farmer personalized each headstone!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

That is such a wonderful tribute. Those are some very professionally-done markers, too! Shows how deep a good mule, horse, or donkey can really get into your heart  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Couldn't help but think of these lines from the old song "Wagon Wheels". (Not the modern, pop/country one.)

Go on mule.
There's a steamer at the landing
Waitin' for this cotton to load.

Go on mule.
The boss is understandin' 
There's a pasture at the end of each pull.


----------

